# *** الآسرة والعلاقات ***



## happy angel (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*
فلكى تكون الاسرة مسيحية عليها ان تكون متماسكة بالروح القدس , وبرباط المحبة فيما بينها وبين الآسر الاخرى حتى تبقى الآسرة نموذجا حلوا لقدسية واستمرار الزواج المسيحى ...

العلاقة داخل الآسرة :
+ العلاقة مع الله : هذه هى العلاقة الآولى والجوهرية , والبيت المسيحى يضع احيانا لافتة فى حجرة الطعام لها معنى هام اذ تقول " المسيح هو رب البيت " ... " والضيف غير المنظور على المائدة " يقصد به المسيح .. " والمستمع الصامت لكل حديث " ...
ولو سلكت الآسرة بهذا الشعار لتحولت بيوتنا الى كنيسة حقيقية ...ومذابح ترفع عليها ذبائح الشكر والتسبيح لله ..

والآسرة المسيحية كانت تحرص فى القديم على تخصيص مكان للصلاة , يحوى مقصورة للعذراء حاملة السيد المسيح وامامها قنديل يرمز الى نور الانجيل , او شموع ترمز مع النور الى الحب المتفانى فيكون هذا بركة للآسرة . وامام هذا المذبح العائلى تقف كل الاسرة ولو مرة واحدة كل يوم تصلى صلاة قصيرة نقترح ان تكون صلاة الشكر ومزمور ارحمنى وتحليل صلاة النوم مع قراءة اصحاح فى الانجيل بصوت احد الاولاد ثم تختتم بصلاة قصيرة والصلاة الربانية , مع ملاحظة ان كل فرد من افراد الاسرة يلتزم بقانونه الروحى بلاضافة الى صلاته مع كل الآسرة .ان هذا المذبح العائلى سيجعل الرب مهيمنا بحبه وحاضرا بشخصه فى هذا البيت , وبركة الرب تغنى ولا يزيد معها تعب ..

العلاقة بين افراد الآسرة

+ العلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة
يجب ان تقوم على الحب المتبادل , والبذل والعطاء والتفاهم , فالرجل يحترم المرأة وكذلك المرأة , وينفذان الاية التى تقول " المحبة لا تطلب مالنفسها " .. اذا فعلنا هذا لن تكون هناك مشاكل زوجية .. واذا وجدت المحبة , هناك يكون الله قد حل فى هذا البيت , ويكون سلام الله فى هذا البيت وبركته تحل على هذه الاسرة .

+ العلاقة بين الزوجين والآولاد
هى التفاهم بين الوالدين والاولاد .. ويجب على الوالدين ان يتفهما كل مرحلة من مراحل سن الاولاد .. فما اسهل ان يلتقى الاب مع الام فى الفة حلوة مع اولادهم .. فيها حرارة العاطفة دون افساد التدليل , وفيها حرية التربية دون القسوة المنفرة .. فما اكثر ما تعرضت تربية الاب مع تربية الام .. هذا يقسو وتلك تدلل فينشأ الابن بنفسية ممزقة سرعان ماتتحول الى اتجاهات منحرفة سلوكيا وروحيا ..

+ العلاقات خارج الاسرة
يجب ان تكون لها الحدود والضوابط , فمثلا لابد من روح المحبة بين الزوجين واسرتيهما .. ولكن لابد من عدم تدخل الاسرتين فى حياتهما الا فى حدود الخير والبنيان .. لابد ان يسمح كل شريك للآخر برباط وثيق بأسرته .. ولكن لابد ان تبتعد الاسرتان عن التدخل فى حياة الاسرة الجديدة ..

اما خارج نطاق الاسرتين , فهناك علاقات بالزملاء والاصدقاء والجيران .. وهذه تحتاج ايضا الى ضوابط روحية وسلوكية , فما اكثر المشاكل التى تنجم عن الانطلاق بلا حدود فى هذا المجال , سواء من جهة نقل افكار خاطئة الى داخل الاسرة او التورط فى علاقات غير سليمة او التحلل من بعض القيم او كشف الاسرار الخاصة بكل اسرة ... كل هذا يجلب المشاكل بين الاسر وننصح الاسر فى علاقاتها مع بعض ان تكون فى حدود معينة , لا نفتح الباب على مصراعيه ولا نغلق على انفسنا بل نتعامل مع بعض بمحبة وحكمة وننفذ الاية التى تقول " والمكثر الاصحاب يخرب نفسه - أم 18:20 ..وقال احد القديسين " حب الكل , وابعد عن الكل " ...

الزيارات يجب ان تكون بحساب , والصداقات فلتكن بعد فحص مناسب .. والخلطة فى حدود .. وعلاقات الابناء فلتكن تحت رقابة حانية ..

ليحرص كل منا على اولاده , حتى يقول للرب اخر الايام " ها أنا والاولاد الذين اعطانيهم الله - عب 2 : 13 " .. لآن الام ستخلص بولادة الاولاد ان ثبتن فى الايمان والمحبة والقداسة مع التعقل " 1 تى 2 : 15 ..

وليكن شعار الكل " اما انا وبيتى فنعبد الرب - يش 24 : 15 ...​*​


----------



## amjad-ri (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا

على الموضوع  الرائع

سلام ونعمة المسيح 

ربنة يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رااااااااااائع وهام جدا 
مرسىىىى يا هابى انجل على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## viviane tarek (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع
ومفيد جدا"
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا جزيلا
> 
> على الموضوع  الرائع
> 
> ...




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياامجد​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكاندى​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

_موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع وهام جدا
> مرسىىىى يا هابى انجل على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياكوكو​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياوليم​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ومفيد جدا"
> ربنا يبركك*​




ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## happy angel (12 ديسمبر 2008)

فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (12 ديسمبر 2008)

ثانكس يا جميل موضوعك جميل زيك بجد
وحلو اوى​


----------



## happy angel (22 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ثانكس يا جميل موضوعك جميل زيك بجد
> وحلو اوى​



*مرسى لمشاركاتك حبيبتى*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 يناير 2009)

happy angel

شكرااااااا هابي

موضوع مميز

ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------

